# Need For Speed Underground 2 Stürtzt ständig ab.



## RyuUUU (18. August 2014)

*Need For Speed Underground 2 Stürtzt ständig ab.*

hey ho, 

Ich wollte mal wieder Underground 2 spielen und nach der installation gleich kompatibilitäts modus auf Xp SP3 gestellt, spiel hat gleich gestartet alles super dachte ich, ich fahr dann zum ersten Autohändler such mir ein Auto aus und da stürtz es dann sofort ab. 


Hardware:

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500
4gb DDR2 400
Nvidia GeForce GTX770 OC 
Windows 7 64Bit


----------



## Galford (18. August 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground 2 Stürtzt ständig ab.*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...7-patch-fuer-underground-2-a.html#post6670950


Scheinbar reicht es das Spiel einfach ungepatcht zu lassen.


----------



## DarkSniper (18. August 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground 2 Stürtzt ständig ab.*

Hallo,
das Problem hatte ich auch unter Win 7 64 bit  und sogar unter win XP   bis ich da nach Tante Google befragt hab... man mus es unter Admin Rechten installieren und auf 1.2 patchen
und jetzt kommts ... tatataaa den kompatibilitäts Modus  muss auf Win98/ Me warum auch immer das Spiel gibt an auf XP zu laufen und selbst da ist abgestürtzt hatte immer unter Win98/ Me
komp. gespielt.
Ich spiele es heute immer noch ab und zu  ist einfach G..l das Spiel, würde mich super freuen wenn EA mal ein neues U3 rausbringen würde aber das ist wohl wunschtraum .

Gruss der Dark


----------



## Pazox (18. August 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground 2 Stürtzt ständig ab.*

- CD einlegen, auf der CD den Kompatibilitätsmodus für die setup.exe auf Windows XP SP3 ändern und das Setup mit Administratorrechten laufen lassen.
- Patch 1.1 und Patch 1.2 mit Administratorrechten und Windows XP SP3 Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren.
- Das Spiel über eine Desktopverknüpfung starten, die ebenfalls wieder Administratorrechte, den Windows XP SP3 Kompatibilitätsmodus und dazu noch "Visuelle Designs deaktivieren" und "Desktopgestaltung deaktivieren" hat.

So spiele ich derzeit auf Windows 7 64 Bit und habe keinerlei Abstürze.


----------



## thoast3 (18. August 2014)

Spiel ungepatched lassen, kein Kompabilitäts-Modus und im Spiel dann bei den Grafikeinstellungen das Vollbild-AA ausschalten. So hat's bei mir (Windows 7 Professional) funktioniert.


----------



## Galford (19. August 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground 2 Stürtzt ständig ab.*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Spiel ungepatched lassen, kein Kompabilitäts-Modus und im Spiel dann bei den Grafikeinstellungen das Vollbild-AA ausschalten. So hat's bei mir (Windows 7 Professional) funktioniert.



Auf deinen Thread hatte ich oben schon verlinkt.

 Aber wenn ich den anderen beiden Glauben schenken kann, läuft es auch mit Patches. Hatte ich damals doch nicht ganz unrecht.


----------



## RyuUUU (20. August 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground 2 Stürtzt ständig ab.*

so hab jetzt unter admin rechten installiert, und kompatibilität auf Win98/me gestellt und Visuelle Designs deaktivieren" und "Desktopgestaltung deaktivieren" eingestellt 

Jetzt läuft es 

Nur schade das Das spiel mich nicht Downsamplen lässt :/


----------

